# 1 الكتاب المقدس بالتشكيل + التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب + البحث



## magdy_hk26 (3 نوفمبر 2015)

*الكتاب المقدس بالتشكيل + التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب + البحث*





















البرنامج : كتاب كل العصور
المحتوى :
 الكتاب المقدس عهد قديم و جديد.
 الكلمات الصعبة.
 يشمل نص كتاب “التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس” يحتوى شرح كل اية بالشواهد.
 نص الكتاب بالتشكيل.
مميزات البرنامج :
 تغيير نوع الخط و حجمه و لون الخلفية.
 إزالة أو إضافة التشكيل.
 إزالة أو إضافة الترقيم.
 ميزة القراءة المستمرة أو أية في كل سطر.
 يتذكر البرنامج أخر وضع له قبل إغلاق البرنامج من حيث:-
o أخر إصحاحا تم عرضة
o صفات الخط المستخدم لعرض الإنجيل.
o وضع نافذة البرنامج على سطح المكتب.
 بصرف النظر عن إعدادات الكمبيوتر :-
o واجهة عربية مائة بالمائة من اليمين لليسار “بصرف النظر عن إعدادات الكمبيوتر”.
o يعرض الأرقام الهندية المستخدمة عادة بمصر – بدلا من الأرقام العربية .
o يعمل دون الحاجة إلى أعداد Setup.
o لا يقوم بتغير في سجلات الريسجترى او غيرها.
o يمكن ان يعمل من على شريحة ذاكرة فلاش.
 البحث
o يمكن حفظ نتائج البحث.
o لا يفرق أثناء البحث بين جميع أشكال حرف الاف “بالهمزة او بالمدة”. كذلك التاء المربوطة مثلها مثل الهاء الموجودة اخر الكلمة. مثلا يمكن البحث عن كلمة “الامم ” فيعطى الايات التى تحتوى “الأمم” التى بها الف همزة.
التحميل :

http://www.mediafire.com/download/nyc2yn3hk43co5j/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A8+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%82%D8%AF%D8%B3+%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%83%D9%8A%D9%84-+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D9%82%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B3+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A8.rar
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/112953701/17b9f2a1/Bible39.html

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/download/n3yzdkcgmoy/the+book.zip


----------

